# Specialized 2007 Demo Close-In pics



## RiDe66 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi, There is some pictures of the 2007 Specialized Demo line up. 

Here's MSRP prices
Demo 7 I 3500 Cad, 
Demo 7II 4500 Cad, 
Demo 8 5900 Cad, 
Bighit FSR III 3000.

Photos are Courtesy of Patrick Fontaine, 
Devault Sport REPENTIGNY, Quebec, Canada


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

When you said "close in" you weren't kidding....
Do you like that argyle thing going on there?


----------



## RiDe66 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Few More*

Few more, Hope you'll enjoy, theses are the production models...


----------



## RiDe66 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Reply to Supercat7*

Personnaly, I like the Demo & I (Green & Black) and the Demo 8 Argyle..not the 7 II...But I also like M3...Should buy one..but still wondering Demo 8 or M3...hummmm!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Agh, my eyes! Too many extravagant colours there... I only like the black with green one.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Yikers! If you buy one of those you'd better count on spending another $200 bones to repaint it.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

I suppose we're lucky that they didn't see THAT CARPET before they came out with these paintjobs... it could've gotten much worse.

JMH



e[I said:


> o]Yikers! If you buy one of those you'd better count on spending another $200 bones to repaint it.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

I dig the golf course esque plaid


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Who ever was in charge of paint, needs to head to rehab quick.
Crack kills.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

The only thing I really liked were the white bars. 
Ride66, didn't pick a bike yet? What are you leaning towards?


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Who ever was in charge of paint, needs to head to rehab quick.
> Crack kills.


Heavier dope than crack is responsible for that paint...........


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

The black/gray frame should look pretty good once you peel off the fugly argyle stickers....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

the green ,..............the green


----------



## bwolmarans (May 25, 2005)

those argly stickers look like they were made and cut out in 3rd grade class. can you say shitty cheap stickers that will peel off on the first ride? Mike S. must have some big bills to pay if that's the best his company can do on their high end bikes. Shocking!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

maybe it was an acid hallucenation (sp?) and he just painted funky colors


----------



## enduroman (Sep 15, 2005)

arghhhh! where is the humanity?? I saw these pictures a few weeks back but I only thought that these were only the demo (pun intended) bike colours.

Big S are you taking us back to the past where glo colours and checkers were the rage? Mike S I think you better send your whole graphic dept back for a refresher course or you might as well design a bicycling kilt to go with that colour scheme. 

Better still have one in baby pink so you can get in touch with the feminine side of a triple balled freerider.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Aint nobody gonna be worryin' about cable rub or scratch & dents w/those paint scheme.
No question as to what bikes they are when blastin' by you on th' trail.

YUCK.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Needs more purple ano


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

woa those paintjobs are ... well ... er ... lets just say not very nice

but the black and white tartan stuff is actually pretty cool, you'd certainly be noticed and unique

are they custom or something?


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

ill stick to my story. yes the paint doesnt look the best. but hey paint doesnt make u go any faster or bigger does it?. unlesss its flames! cuase everyone knows flame make u go faster and bigger duhhhh.

i really dont care about the paint job cuase my bike is pretty banged up right now and is normally covered in mud or some sort of smelly organic material so i wouldnt be to concerned about the paint. plus im sure there sick riding bikes


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

the green one reminds me of a late 90's norco VPS with similar colors. Cant wait till we are ridin with bellbottoms again.......


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*I guess not too bad lookin'.*

Remove the argyle then they would be OK. The Kawa green & black looks cool!


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

austinb89 said:


> ill stick to my story. yes the paint doesnt look the best. but hey paint doesnt make u go any faster or bigger does it?. unlesss its flames! cuase everyone knows flame make u go faster and bigger duhhhh.
> 
> i really dont care about the paint job cuase my bike is pretty banged up right now and is normally covered in mud or some sort of smelly organic material so i wouldnt be to concerned about the paint. plus im sure there sick riding bikes


oh theres no doubt they are seriously nice to ride, its just that if you had your mind set on a demo, and had the money you'd be wondering which colour would look nicest at some point down the line


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

nice bikes!


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Holy CRAP...*

...Those are all STOOOPID FUGLY. :eekster:

The black/green combo gave me flashbacks to my late 80's ski jackets!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

the plaid design is cool but the colors suck


----------



## -JNL- (Aug 23, 2006)

*sxs?*

hey u got the prices and specs for the sx trails as well? thanks.


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

So are the argyle stickers clearcoated onto the frame or can you peal them off? 

The argyle is growing on me, but I also wearing socks that look like the brown argyle Demo during my DH race runs this season. Have another pair of argyle socks that look like the green Demo that I wore at Monster Park a couple weeks ago. Green and pink argyle is where it's at for '07 / '08.


----------



## aixelsyd (Apr 21, 2005)

Someone at the Specialized design team was watching to much X-Games snowboarding. That Brown argyle is very similar to the snow suits? the kids are wearing on the slopes now.

FUGLY. absolutly FUGLY. I'd still like to ride one though.


----------



## vardiel (Apr 24, 2005)

that argyle remindsa me of my skiis, k2 fujatives..i'm sure someone else on this forum rides them.


----------



## sheffy (Mar 9, 2006)

*2007 pics*

Heres some better pics of the production models

http://www.coal-box.com/report.aspx?gallery=168


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

omg they ruined those bikes, even the demo frames alone are funky looking, that combined with those paintjobs is enough for me to pass up one of those when looking for bikes


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Can Someone explain to me why specialized put Chainguide on the SingleSpeed, horizontal Dropout P1????


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Good to see a rockshox on a Demo for a change (the totem on the Demo 7)


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

cummings said:


> Can Someone explain to me why specialized put Chainguide on the SingleSpeed, horizontal Dropout P1????


LoL...can't wait to hear the explanation for this one.

I think Specialized is kinda like Micheal Jackson...just sittin around thinkin up weird sh!t to do to freak people out.


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

my god those bikes are so ugly they make me want to puke.

Do we really have to recycle every fashion trend from 20-30 years ago? Isn't there any original thinking going on? Were last years models suffering in the sales department because they were too good looking? Does the big S think that people will crash ugly bikes more and buy more new parts or something?

Holy crap this shouldn't piss me off but it does anyway.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

I saw several of the green and black Demo 7's this weekend in BC. Guys were loving them and they all had the new Rock Shox forks on them (Totem's I believe). Talked to one guy on one on In Deep and he said he had been hitting everything he would on his demo 9 on that frame and it was ultra plush.

I agree that the paint/design isn't aesthetically pleasing, but the linkage and frame design looked hot and the guys on them weren't exactly schlubs on the bikes.

EBX


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

cummings said:


> Can Someone explain to me why specialized put Chainguide on the SingleSpeed, horizontal Dropout P1????


Agreed. The singulator that they used to put on the old one was redundant enough! And that sea green/tan/red anno color scheme actualy makes the Demos look GOOD!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> I saw several of the green and black Demo 7's this weekend in BC. Guys were loving them and they all had the new Rock Shox forks on them (Totem's I believe). Talked to one guy on one on In Deep and he said he had been hitting everything he would on his demo 9 on that frame and it was ultra plush.
> 
> I agree that the paint/design isn't aesthetically pleasing, but the linkage and frame design looked hot and the guys on them weren't exactly schlubs on the bikes.
> 
> EBX


Yeah, and didn't that guy say his D-7 weighed like 38lbs? 
I dug the bike but these new colours are straight out of a 1990 Vanilla Ice MTV video nightmare...


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

i kinda liek the black argyle looks hella pimp


----------

